# ear mites vs ear infection? treatments? do's and don'ts?



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

layla just finished her first bag of evo grain free dog food and her ears are driving her nuts. this is what i get from switching off cali. natural, i guess.

either way, one ear contained the typical coffee ground experience that i've read comes with ear mites. the other contained a liquid wax of the same color. no bites, no visible mites, no sores. just a lot of pawing and head shaking. 

i'm iffy on trying the olive oil but i've read about ivermectin and pyrethrin treatments for mites as well as the witch hazel/aloe mixture (which sounds the most soothing for her). i'm curious if it's safe to use these treatments without a diagnosis? what has worked best for you and your puppers?

i know the vet is always the best, but unfortunately it can't always be our first option.  any help is appreciated!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would try a good cleaning and see how quickly it comes back. Hopefully it doesn't and is just dirt stuck in normal earwax.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Dogs very rarely get ear mites. They do however frequently get yeast infections, which is what it sounds like your dog has. An untreated ear infection can easily lead to an ear hematoma, so it's time for a vet visit.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, I decided on the ol faithful monistat treatment and some white vinegar. This is a recent development and she's not sensitive to the touch or inflamed so here's to hoping for the best. If she doesn't respond to this, then I'll be bringing her into the vet in a day or two.

Thanks!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I took Brooks in for a hot spot and mentioned he had also started shaking his head (something he never does) and he had just started scratching at his ears.
The vet lifted an ear flap (a little scratched area was visible, but nothing else) then the vet sniffed and said Brooks had a yeast infection (and commented that once you smell a yeast infection, you never forget it) in one ear.
The vet techs cleaned his ears (not much was in them) and then prescribed Mometamax. It's ingredients: Gentamicin sulfate, momentason furoate monohydrate and clotrimazole.
You can buy the gentamicin OTC (it costs a couple of dollars for a little bottle, ask for it at the prescription counter, if you have had a baby, you might remember it as the stuff that is used for thrush), you can also buy clotrimazole OTC as it is sold for ladies vaginal yeast infections, for jock itch, and for feet problems like athlete's foot. I don't know what the momentasone is (maybe ask the pharmacist?)
Someone on this forum posted a recipe (look in this health section) for a concoction which they mix up which calls for clotrimazole and some other ingredients. 
This ear infection Brooks got was the first one in his entire life (he is 7 yrs). For all of his life, I used to routinely put a 1 tsp of a mixture of vinegar and alcohol into each his ears on a cotton ball and massage after I gave him a bath, but for some reason I hadn't been doing it for the past 6 months or so. Now I realize that was good preventative medicine and I will resume the practice.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I just PM'd you


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's some more info on yeast infections and some remedies that have been tried by various pet owners. Organic Apple Cider Vinegar is one of the recommendations:

Dogs: Yeast Infection Remedies


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use "Blue brew" Lucky had chronic ear problems til my vert had me start using it. He had even developed allergies to most of the Rx. Treatmen and all OTC ear cleansers. I use it weekly for Buddy- No ear infections since I cleared the one he had when I got him. The Yorkies never have ear problems.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My dachshund had ear mites when I got him and he was at the animal hospital at the time for having been hit by a car and was treated for it there (he was a stray). Ear mites are rare but it does happen. My very first Golden also had ear mites, we lived in Georiga at the time, now we are in Tennessee, maybe it is something about living in the South? Don't know. 
Anyway, sorry, I agree with Iowa Gold, best thing to do is take the pup to the vet. The way I see it, you are spending money on at home remedies that may not work and can make matters worse and then the cost will go up with a full blown infection which will also threaten your dog's hearing. JMO


----------

